# Toronto International Circus Festival May 18,19,20- FREE!



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I will be performing at the Toronto International Circus Festival next weekend, May 18,19,20 at Harbourfront Centre. Fun for the whole family and it's free. 
I will be on the RedPath Stage Saturday: 1:30 pm, Sunday: 11:00 am & 4:00 pm, Monday: 12:40 pm & 3:10 pm performing under the name Scot Free. 
http://www.tocircusfestival.com/
Come on down and enjoy some awesome Circus entertainment where the only animals are the acrobats!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh!!! I will make it a point to come!  I think my daughter will love it!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Will there be the car + many clowns stuffed in coming out act there?


----------

